# 1988 Ford Bronco II



## CombatSKI (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello I am new to the site and want to see if anyone could help? I am trying to install a 6 1/2 Meyers Snowplow to my 1988 Ford Bronco II. I got the complete plow, with everything, off my 73 CJ5 that died. I want to know if anyone knew how to make or find the brackets to mount the push bar to the Bronco II. If would be of great help and save me time from fabing something up from scratch. Thanks


----------



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

About fifteen years ago I put an 8' Fisher on a 84 Bronco II. There were no plates available for it so I made my own. If I recall it was fairly easy as the Bronco II had a pretty good frame under it with not much in the way up front. I had planned to cut the plow down but after plowing the lot at work just to try it out I ended up leaving it at 8' and never had much problem. It already had 1.5" lift hd springs in the front or I think it would have nose dived big time. If you make your own try to keep the plow as close to vehicle as possible but still be able to angle all the way. Even an inch or two means alot of weight transfer. Plow pin location (height from ground)is also critical to keep blade angle of attack correct. Have fun, those things are super maneuverable.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I had the exact same set-up. I got the braclets and mount driectly from Meyers but that was back in 88. Try placing a want ad wherever you can find a place to put one.


----------

